
Imagine F-16s Deploying Swarms of Tiny Drones - dnetesn
http://warisboring.com/articles/imagine-f-16s-deploying-swarms-of-tiny-drones/
======
bediger4000
This is pretty much "Gee, Whiz!" reporting at it's worst, like the urine-
powered battery that comes around every few years, and has yet to
revolutionize our lives.

Really, can you imagine this happening? After watching what happened during
F-35 development? The whole thing would turn into a huge ripoff of taxpayers,
just like the B-1, the "midgetman" missile, the F-22 and the F-35. Oh, and the
Littoral Combat Ship. Requirements would creep, weights would grow and grow,
software would become so complex as to prevent it from ever working.

